# Orange County SC signs UCI grad, Danny Crisostomo



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 1, 2019)

https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/1000134

"Crisostomo began playing soccer in Fontana, CA and was a member of the u14 and u15 national team. He has also played for a number of local academies including, LAFC, Chivas USA, and the Anaheim Express."


----------

